# Tác dụng thành phần trong dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ Intima Ziaja



## mekhoeconthongminh (29/7/20)

*Dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ Intima Ziaja là thuốc gì?*

Dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ Intima là dòng sản phẩm dung dịch vệ sinh dành cho phụ nữ đến từ châu Âu và đang trở thành mặt hàng hot trên thị trường Việt Nam. Hiện nay, chị em có rất nhiều sự lựa chọn về các dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ. Một số người thì quan tâm tới thành phần an toàn, đảm bảo sức khỏe. Một số thì quan tâm tới giá thành, chất lượng. Còn phần còn lại thì quan tâm đến nguồn gốc xuất xứ.

Ziaja là công ty dược phẩm hàng đầu tại Ba Lan có lịch sử hình thành và phát triển đã được hơn 30 năm. Sứ mệnh của sản phẩm là mang đến cho người dùng những trải nghiệm an toàn, hiệu quả nhất. Sản phẩm dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ Intima Ziaja đã và đang là sản phẩm bán rất chạy tại thị trường châu Âu trong vài năm trở lại đây.

Intima Ziaja rất đa dạng về chủng loại sản phẩm. Mùi hương, màu sắc của các bình dung dịch là khác nhau, rất phù hợp với chị em khi chọn lựa. Tuy nhiên,  thành phần của Intima Ziaja đều hướng đến sự an toàn cho người dùng cùng mùi hương dễ chịu. Chắc chắn đây là một sản phẩm mà sau khi xem xong chị em không thể bỏ qua.


​

*Tác dụng thành phần trong dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ Intima Ziaja*

Các thành phần trong Intima Ziaja rất thân thiện cũng như an toàn với người sử dụng bao gồm:

Acid Lactic: một thành phần chính trong Intima Ziaja mà chúng ta thấy rất nhiều ở các thực phẩm như sữa chua, sữa tươi. Acid lactic giúp duy trì độ pH âm đạo nằm ở mức thấp. Độ pH hợp lý sẽ ngăn cản quá trình hình thành của các vi khuẩn, vi nấm gây bệnh phụ khoa đặc biệt là bệnh nấm âm đạo Candida. 
Ngoài ra acid lactic rất nhẹ nhàng và ít gây kích ứng cho niêm mạc âm đạo, rất tốt trong việc rửa sạch vùng kín hiệu quả.

Provitamin B5: hoạt động dựa trên cơ chế giữ ẩm, duy trì lượng nước vừa đủ ở trong và bề mặt ngoài âm đạo. Provitamin B5 còn có thể giúp phục hồi, bảo vệ “cô bé” bởi các tác nhân bên ngoài. Một nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng, provitamin B5 có thể phục hồi lại độ ẩm cần thiết cho vùng kín chỉ sau 2-3 tuần sử dụng. Ngoài ra tác dụng của provitamin còn là giảm các tác nhân gây viêm, ngứa âm đạo, giúp chị em phụ nữ có thể thoải mái, tự tin hơn trong cả ngày dài.


​

*Công dụng nước vệ sinh phụ nữ Intima Ziaja*

Dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ Intima Ziaja có rất nhiều loại để chị em phụ nữ có thể chọn lựa cho riêng mình.


Dòng Intima Ziaja cúc la mã: nhẹ dịu, thích hợp cho việc vệ sinh sạch sẽ vùng kín chị em hàng ngày.
Intima Ziaja hoa lan chuông: mùi hương dễ chịu cùng tác dụng chống viêm nhiễm, rất thích hợp cho những chị em đang mắc các vấn đề về phụ khoa.
Sản phẩm Intima Ziaja vỏ sồi: tăng độ đàn hồi, săn chắc và giúp se khít vùng âm đạo, thích hợp cho chị em cần cải thiện độ quyến rũ của “cô bé”.
Dòng Intima Ziaja hồng: hỗ trợ cải thiện, điều trị vùng âm đạo bị viêm nhiễm nhẹ do nấm, vi khuẩn.
Dung dịch Intima Ziaja cam: có tác động mạnh hơn Intima Ziaja hồng, ngăn ngừa viêm nhiễm hiệu quả.
Sản phẩm Intima Ziaja màu xanh da trời: các bệnh nấm, viêm nhiễm phụ khoa ở mức nghiêm trọng thì Intima Ziaja xanh da trời chính là lựa chọn hợp lý nhất.
Intima Ziaja màu xanh đậm: giảm tình trạng khô rát vùng kín nhờ lượng độ ẩm sản phẩm cung cấp là vừa phải và hợp lý.
*Hướng dẫn đặt hàng Dung Dịch Vệ Sinh Phụ Nữ Intima Ziaja chính hãng*

Bạn có thể đặt mua online bằng cách ấn vào website: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam 

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline: 0942.666.800


----------

